# gmd 600 disc mower?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I have a question about a gmd 600. I think I am in need of a bottom skid plate on my mower. It is cracked and grabs already cut grass. I don't have a manual for it. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a gmd 500 I have a dealer here close to me you can get those skids for about 60$ if I remember right. Also the John deere mowers used the same skids a while back so u could probably get one from them as well. Ofcourse with the green paint it probably costs more!! Let me know if you need more info. Part #56801420 it's actually called a stone guard!


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

O.k. thanks C&C.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the GMD 700, & was told on another thread it's the same as JD 275. That might give you a place to start. (My local dealer could not cross-match them. Not sure if he couldn't, did't know how, or just did not WANT TO.)


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

urednecku said:


> I have the GMD 700, & was told on another thread it's the same as JD 275. That might give you a place to start. (My local dealer could not cross-match them. Not sure if he couldn't, did't know how, or just did not WANT TO.)


JD Dealer can't be bothered with lil things like that. You gotta be mega farmer for them to bother themselves with you..


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that's sometimes localized. I called GreenFarmParts, the man I talked to tried to help but said he couldn't find anything except for a post on a forum....HAYTALK.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

They start off as 260.....265 6 disc .......the 5's are hd's and yes they are all Kuhn's painted green

270.....275 7 disc

285 8 disc


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

cannonball said:


> They start off as 260.....265 6 disc .......the 5's are hd's and yes they are all Kuhn's painted green
> 
> 270.....275 7 disc
> 
> 285 8 disc


So if I have the GMD700, that would be same as the JD270.

JD wants $100 for the cylinder packing kit.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

You could probably get the kit for less $. Seems like the last 1 I had re-built the shop found a kit for about 1/3 or 1/2 the price of the one with green on it.

If you have a shop you deal with (hydraulic or machine) ask them, if they don't have a source they should know where to find one.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

AndyL said:


> So if I have the GMD700, that would be same as the JD270.
> 
> JD wants $100 for the cylinder packing kit.


I think the GMD700 is the same as the Deere 275 and the GMD77 is the Deere 270.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> I think the GMD700 is the same as the Deere 275 and the GMD77 is the Deere 270.


Hmm, if that's the case. I think I may have screwed up with the order. I was going by the 275 being as the GMD700HD. So I ordered the 270 thinking it would be the non HD and the same as the plane 700. I sure hope it fits. Losing cutting time as it is.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

This is second hand information but the the GMD77 and the GMD700 could use the same kit depending on the serial number of the GMD77.. not sure how the serial numbers match up with the Deere models though. You may be ok.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> This is second hand information but the the GMD77 and the GMD700 could use the same kit depending on the serial number of the GMD77.. not sure how the serial numbers match up with the Deere models though. You may be ok.


That makes me feel better. Thanks Krone 1 I called the local JD Dealer and got what I always get. We have to order it. Everytime I call them for a part, I get "We have to order it" I told them to take their order it and stick it. I had to order it but not from JD order it place.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One of my friends runs Deere and buys all his mower parts from Kuhn. much less expensive.

He had one disc mower for sale and the man turned it down because he put new skids on it and they were red. probably should have painted the skids green and priced it $500 more.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> One of my friends runs Deere and buys all his mower parts from Kuhn. much less expensive.
> 
> He had one disc mower for sale and the man turned it down because he put new skids on it and they were red. probably should have painted the skids green and priced it $500 more.


I have a Kuhn mower with green skids on it,

(Kuhn stopped making the raised skid plate kit.)


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I did some rebuild on my NH 408 discbine a couple of years ago! Ended up with red, orange & green parts! LOL
Dave


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Got the cylinder kit in yesterday and put it together today. It didn't have enough of the same parts as on the cylinder, but I was able to make it work. Had to go to hardware store and get a o'ring (only had 1 come with kit) It didn't leak and I did get some hay cut. I have no idea what they sent me, but it got me going again. Was in a JD rapper so it still cost $100+ for bout 1/2 doz lil pieces.


----------



## i9markos (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my first time posting here so I'm sorry if I'm not doing it the right way. I just bought a used Kuhn 600 GMD hay mower, I think it's 2000 or 2001 model year. I've read through most of the posts and I thought someone said they had a scanned copy of an owners manual or repair/parts manual. If so, can someone post the link where I can download it. I need to replace both plugs, and one of the cutter hubs is leaking oil. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

i9markos said:


> I just bought a used Kuhn 600 GMD hay mower, I think it's 2000 or 2001 model year. I need to replace both plugs, and one of the cutter hubs is leaking oil.


First of all, welcome to Haytalk. Best bunch of guys on the web frequent here.

I am assuming you are talking about the oil drain plugs on the bottom of the cutter bar, that's a simple fix. The leaking cutter head? Most likely the bearing seal on the spindle. It's a sealed bearing and unfortunately, Kuhn has decided they will only sell the complete assembly instead of the individual bearing. The assembly costs about $250 - 290.

I was forced to buy an assembly this past summer and have been trying to cross reference a bearing to rebuild the old assembly for a spare. Not having any luck. If you find a source, let us know.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

i have a scanned copy of an operator's manual I can send to you via email.


----------



## i9markos (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks RockmaGA. I will let you know what I find out. I hope it's just the o-ring/seal. Costs $7.00 for that. If not I know what the highest it should cost me then.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I just bought a used Kuhn 600 GMD hay mower, I think it's 2000 or 2001 model year. I've read through most of the posts and I thought someone said they had a scanned copy of an owners manual or repair/parts manual. If so, can someone post the link where I can download it. I need to replace both plugs, and one of the cutter hubs is leaking oil. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


Check the first part of this thread..about post 4 thru 7..your 600 I think crosses to a JD 260.

And John Deere does post their parts catalog on line.  Shore wish Kuhn did.

They also publish some of the operator manuals on line. I found the one for the 265 (heavy duty version) but not the 260---no idea how much of the stuff would be the same.


----------



## i9markos (Oct 17, 2014)

I pulled the cutter head this weekend and replaced the o-ring on the underside of the cutter assembly. The o-ring was not torn, pinched or rolled like I thought it would be. Instead it was just flat on one side probably from over-torqueing the bolts from the pervious owner, or just because it got old and lost it's shape. I will see if that takes care of it, when I use it next season.


----------



## i9markos (Oct 17, 2014)

One more question I have is, has anyone had to replace the hydraulic hose on a Kuhn GMD 600 yet? If so, do you know what type of fittings are on each end of the hose? I took that hose around all over trying to see if someone could make me one and no one had the fittings for the hose.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

i9markos said:


> One more question I have is, has anyone had to replace the hydraulic hose on a Kuhn GMD 600 yet? If so, do you know what type of fittings are on each end of the hose? I took that hose around all over trying to see if someone could make me one and no one had the fittings for the hose.


It's a metric but I can't remember the number....has a o ring inside of it?

Think I remember it being "light" but just can't remember that number.....damn it


----------

